
Stanford restricts parts of campus to essential personnel - CaliforniaKarl
https://news.stanford.edu/2020/08/28/stanford-establishes-zones-main-campus-facilitate-return-research-teaching/
======
CaliforniaKarl
The full title is "Stanford establishes zones on its main campus to facilitate
the return of research and teaching", which was too long.

